# XD / XDm holsters



## bluedefence

are there any other brand gun models which are compatible with the XD's or the XDm? there seems to be very limited holster selection. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Todd

What are you looking for specifically? IWB? OWB? SOB? Shoulder?

I had a Comp Tac for my XD for a while, hated it, and now have one from here, http://www.ubgholsters.com/ and have been very happy with it.


----------



## HK9

*XD 9 Holsters*

Try Kramer Holsters They made a great left handed custom holster for my XD9 SC.


----------



## VAMarine

The list of holsters available for the XDM is growing.

I know UBG and CompTac have the "M" listed, HBE is taking orders for the "M" but has not updated his site's gun list to include the "M".

Other holster makers listing the XDM are:

Crossbreed
Boomstick Holsters
TT Gunleather
Bluegrass Holsters

Crossbreed lists "All XD Series", I don't know if that's up to date to include the XDM, but I'm sure a phone call/email would clear up any questions.


----------

